
Pragmatic Programmers iPhone SDK book latest casualty of NDA - soundsop
http://arstechnica.com/journals/apple.ars/2008/09/25/pragmatic-programmers-iphone-sdk-book-latest-casualty-of-nda
======
wayne
Dupe: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=314294>

